# Turn Off or Leave On



## debodun

Do you leave your system on all the time, turn it off once in a while, or always shut it down when you're not going to use it for a while (like overnight)?


----------



## Jackie22

Shut it down.


----------



## hollydolly

I put it into sleep mode...and once a week I do a complete reboot so updates can all take place..


----------



## jujube

My elderly laptop tends to get a bit hot after it's been on for a while, so I shut it down when I'm going to be gone for a length of time.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

This is my personal method, some leave them on, some shut them down.    Just remember you asked!

First creed of computer use 'Save and Save Often'.

I remove my battery & run off normal power unless I'm traveling.  Saves on battery life.  Recharge monthly.
I save all documents to an encrypted jump drive that is also backed up to a second encrypted jump drive.
I make sure I'm logged out of all my financial sites then others.
I close all open windows/desktops (you can have up to 16 with a Linux OS).
I run Bleachbit (cleans&shreds all flagged apps/temp files/trash/clipboard/browser(2)history,,,etc.).
I go menu>quit>shutdown.
I remove & store all jump drives.
After screen goes blank I shut off my power strip (your laptop will use minimal power in shutdown).

Edited:  If my home is broken into, a laptop is high target item that can be sold fast on Craigslist.  I don't want personal information open to others.


----------



## fureverywhere

Son, can you come to my house? I can't even get a simple document to open.


----------



## Bluecheese50

I always turn my computer off when not using it. As for my mobile phone, I never switch it on apart from checking it once a week. I only carry it when I am driving, in case of emergency.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I turn the PC and laptop off overnight.  Mobile phones are primarily for emergencies, so they're rarely switched on.  However, the internet hub is kept switched on because apparently it messes up the broadband speed if you switch it off.


----------



## tnthomas

Electricity is expensive here in California, so I shut down my desktop computers cold, except when I'm running Folding@Home.     My mobile devices just go to sleep when not in use.


----------



## NancyNGA

I leave the pc on all the time.  It goes into sleep mode after whatever amount of time I set it to---never less than 30 mins.   No other devices, except one cell phone, always on.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I shut mine down at night, on vacations, etc.


----------



## Cookie

I quit my apps and put mine on sleep mode for the night.


----------



## AprilT

I put mine on standby unless going away for a few days or more at which point I then shut it off.  Sometimes I don't get to decide living in the lightning capital of the USA.


----------



## Ameriscot

I shut it down overnight. Otherwise, it's on.

It's unplugged for long trips.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Shut down all..


----------



## Ameriscot

My android phone is on all the time except when I fly.  No point in using up the battery when I can't use it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> My android phone is on all the time except when I fly.  No point in using up the battery when I can't use it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 26195View attachment 26196



Normally I use a plane, but sometimes like to use my broomstick.  LOL


----------



## nitelite

I shut down and unplug when not in use.


----------



## jnos

I have a desktop Windows 7 that I shut down, restart or leave on depending on _____________ (fill in the blank with just about anything). Guess I should get into a better routine--for that matter any routine at all would be good.


----------



## ossian

I dont have a phone but I shut down my Mac at night. It gets started again in the morning when I am having breakfast and stays on all day. It is set so the monitor goes to sleep after about 15 minutes and the HD sleeps after an hour, I think.


----------



## Lynk

I shut mine down.


----------



## boozercruiser

I have a 27" IMac, and I leave it on sleep when not using it during the day.
But power off completely overnight.


----------



## Manatee

My desktop used to live in the bedroom.  I shut it down to eliminate the noise and flashing lights.


----------



## fureverywhere

My laptop is in the living room. My boy keeps hours like a vampire.


----------



## JaniceM

My computer system is all plugged into a powerbar-  I unplug it at night, and turn it off if I'm going to be afk during the daytime.


----------



## oldman

My desktop computer stays on 24/7. My laptop and tablets get turned on and off as needed.


----------



## terry123

Only have a desktop so it is restarted and then sleeps.  Cell phone is on all the time.


----------



## HipGnosis

My computer is on almost all the time. It is configured to go to sleep after so many minutes of inactivity.
I log off if I'll be gone for a day.  I turn it off if I'll be gone a long day or more.  I reboot it at least once a month if it doesn't get turned off.
The power for the monitor and the lamp are on a wireless switch (one switch for both).  
My laptop is always off as I only use it for travelling, which I haven't done lately.  I charge it every 3 months.  I should clean it and sell it while it might still be worth something.
My tablet is most always off.  I mostly only use it once in a while to read a recipe off the internet in the kitchen; making the recipe.   Occasionally I'll do some reading or play a time killer game on it.
Phone is always on, but all connections and functions are off;  Cell data, WiFi, Bluetooth, GPS...  unless I'm using them.  I turn on WiFi a bit every day or so.


----------



## Falcon

My desktop PC  shuts itself  off when it realizes  I'm not  sitting in front of  it  after a half hour  or more.


----------



## helenbacque

jujube said:


> My elderly laptop tends to get a bit hot after it's been on for a while, so I shut it down when I'm going to be gone for a length of time.



Same here


----------



## Camper6

I leave it on all the time.  I have it for over 15 years now and no problem.


----------



## Katybug

son_of_perdition said:


> this is my personal method, some leave them on, some shut them down.    Just remember you asked!
> 
> First creed of computer use 'save and save often'.
> 
> I remove my battery & run off normal power unless i'm traveling.  Saves on battery life.  Recharge monthly.
> I save all documents to an encrypted jump drive that is also backed up to a second encrypted jump drive.
> I make sure i'm logged out of all my financial sites then others.
> I close all open windows/desktops (you can have up to 16 with a linux os).
> I run bleachbit (cleans&shreds all flagged apps/temp files/trash/clipboard/browser(2)history,,,etc.).
> I go menu>quit>shutdown.
> I remove & store all jump drives.
> After screen goes blank i shut off my power strip (your laptop will use minimal power in shutdown).
> 
> Edited:  If my home is broken into, a laptop is high target item that can be sold fast on craigslist.  I don't want personal information open to others.



WOW!!!  Mine is a desktop and I only unplug mine before a storm or if going out of town.


----------



## MarkinPhx

oldman said:


> My desktop computer stays on 24/7. My laptop and tablets get turned on and off as needed.



Same here


----------



## Senex

debodun said:


> Do you leave your system on all the time, turn it off once in a while, or always shut it down when you're not going to use it for a while (like overnight)?



My PC is plugged into a Tripp-Lite LS606M Voltage Regulator, because i'm too cheap to buy a UPS. Anyway, between the Tripp-Lite and the PC I have an plug with an on/off switch. So when I am finished using the PC, I go to 'Start', click "Turn Off Computer", and when the PC  goes off, I reach behind it and flip the on/off switch to cut power to the PC. The PC is only on when I am actually using it. Of course, this arrangement will not work if you are running an email client.


----------



## Camper6

Does not seem to make any difference. Friend has same computer and shuts down. I leave mine up. Both still running after 10 years.

Reloading all the time seems to be more of a time waster than anything.


----------



## Senex

Camper6 said:


> Does not seem to make any difference. Friend has same computer and shuts down. I leave mine up. Both still running after 10 years.
> 
> Reloading all the time seems to be more of a time waster than anything.



Well you won't know whether or not it makes a difference until the fat lady sings, and one one of your computers bites the dust. Long ago I used to turn on the lights in every room, and not bother to turn them off til bedtime. Then some years ago California got these 'rolling blackouts', and I started turning off lights when I left a room. Not long after I noticed my lightbulbs lasted at least three weeks longer than before. Will it prolong the life of my PC? Don't know. I do know one thing for sure. Turning off the PC definitely adds to the security. Blackhatters can remotely re-enable stuff you disable, they can bring your PC out of hibernation, and even turn it on after you turn it off, but not one can mess with your PC if the power cord is pulled. No power equals no mischief!


----------



## Camper6

Senex said:


> Well you won't know whether or not it makes a difference until the fat lady sings, and one one of your computers bites the dust. Long ago I used to turn on the lights in every room, and not bother to turn them off til bedtime. Then some years ago California got these 'rolling blackouts', and I started turning off lights when I left a room. Not long after I noticed my lightbulbs lasted at least three weeks longer than before. Will it prolong the life of my PC? Don't know. I do know one thing for sure. Turning off the PC definitely adds to the security. Blackhatters can remotely re-enable stuff you disable, they can bring your PC out of hibernation, and even turn it on after you turn it off, but not one can mess with your PC if the power cord is pulled. No power equals no mischief!



I would welcome a hacker.  Life is boring without them. After about 20 years I have had only one disable my computer.  It was the ransom virus.  I was able to fix it on my own.

But mainly I use two tablets for internet stuff.  Android and Apple Mini pad.  I'm not even going to get a desktop again.,  I can do anything on those tablets that a desktop can.  Even print wirelessly.

The only thing I miss is not being able to get the new tax programs.  They are not compatible with XP.  However.  I can go to the Turbo Tax website and use their program to complete my tax return.  

As far as lightbulbs go.  They never were designed to last long.

Security.  They hackers will invade any time when the computer is on.  Shutting off at night isn't any kind of security.  They are on a different time zone .

Eventually no matter what you do your hard drive will fail.


----------



## CindyLouWho

I turn if off if I am going somewhere or even at home if I am not using it. Also, unplug it every night.


----------



## debbie in seattle

All my stuff is on or in sleep mode.   Only time my MAC is turned off is when we leave for a trip.


----------



## Senex

CindyLouWho said:


> I turn if off if I am going somewhere or even at home if I am not using it. Also, unplug it every night.



Anything you can do to make life difficult for blackhatters (and their script kiddies) is worth doing. They would not hesitate to ruin your day.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I shut it off when not in use.


----------



## kteas1

Shutdown if your not going to use it for a given time, like 2 or 3 hours or more. If just for 30 minutes leave it on. It's good to shutdown, it clears cache and programs that didn't close properly. Your computer runs better. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## debodun

kteas1 said:


> It's good to shutdown, it clears cache and programs that didn't close properly. Your computer runs better.



That's what I heard.


----------



## Wandrin

When at home, I usually put my laptop (Mac) in sleep mode when I'm not using it.  Every few days, I reboot.  When traveling, I shut it down when I'm not using it.


----------



## Aputernut17

When not using your PC always do a proper shut down... period! all 4 of my PC's when in use, get shut down even if only for a few hours.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I've been in IT work for nearly 25 years and this has been a debate for even longer. There is no clear cut answer. This article from Lifewire goes over the debate that will never seem to end  https://www.lifewire.com/shut-computer-down-or-not-4135231


----------



## Aputernut17

Leaving your Pc on in any manner is like leaving your front door wide open for anyone with the knowledge to know how to wake up your Pc turn on your webcam and watch what is going on in your home and also gives them access to everything on your Pc. No thanks I will continue to do a proper shut down on all my PC's have had no problems over many years and I advise all the folks I have helped with Pc problems to do the same, after I've fixed the problems.


----------



## Camper6

It doesn't matter if you leave it on or not.

A hacker will wait till you turn it on.  Russians are on a different time zone.

I never turn mine off completely.  It's on standby.  It's only about 15 years old now.

Booting up from scratch every day I think is harder on a computer having to access the hard drive.

There's nothing on my computer worth accessing now.  I don't do any banking or such online.


----------



## HiDesertHal

I shut off everything except the Modem, and I'll tell you why:

_I don't know!_

Occasionally, I'll get a message telling me not to shut off my computer, because I'm going to get an update, and the computer will automatically shut down after it's complete.

Hal


----------



## Senex

HiDesertHal said:


> I shut off everything except the Modem, and I'll tell you why:
> 
> _I don't know!_
> 
> Occasionally, I'll get a message telling me not to shut off my computer, because I'm going to get an update, and the computer will automatically shut down after it's complete.
> 
> Hal


If you have a *dynamic* IP address, and you turn off the modem for longer than a day, it will likely change your address...if you do this too often, it will likely tick off your ISP. If you have *static *IP address, turning off your modem will not change your IP address, but if you do it too often, it might still tick off your ISP. Anyway, not much need to turn off the modem or router, if you turn off the PC via the console, then pull its plug. Without electricity the PC is inert, and no blackhatter can mess with it, unless he crawls in your window. As Camper6 has said, they can still mess with you when you turn it back on, which is why you need to install apps that monitor your incoming/outgoing connections, changes to your files, registry, etc., and throw a popup whenever any intrusion is detected, so you know when something wicked your way comes, and can deal with it.


----------



## retiredtraveler

MarkinPhx said:


> I've been in IT work for nearly 25 years and this has been a debate for even longer. There is no clear cut answer. This article from Lifewire goes over the debate that will never seem to end



I'm also ex-IT. Your answer is the correct one --- no answer. I would add that as far as fears of someone remotely getting at your machine, use anti-virus software. There are so many people who do not have anti-virus software, or do not update it regularly. We have Norton (and how good it is against other software is arguable), and we check for updates every time we get on the PC. Ditto for the Windows updates. We also do a quick scan of the machine multiple times a day. So, we're never more than a few hours away from updates, unless we're gone traveling at which time, the machine is not only turned off, but unplugged (in case of lightning storms).


----------



## Senex

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm also ex-IT. Your answer is the correct one --- no answer. I would add that as far as fears of someone remotely getting at your machine, use anti-virus software. There are so many people who do not have anti-virus software, or do not update it regularly. We have Norton (and how good it is against other software is arguable), and we check for updates every time we get on the PC. Ditto for the Windows updates. We also do a quick scan of the machine multiple times a day. So, we're never more than a few hours away from updates, unless we're gone traveling at which time, the machine is not only turned off, but unplugged (in case of lightning storms).



The answer is...whatever you want the answer to be. Is it a good idea to have good locks on your doors and windows, and keep them locked? Yes it is. Do you have to? Nope. Is it a good idea to have a burglar alarm? Yep. Do you have to? Nope. Is it a good idea to have a paper shredder? It is. Do you have to? You do not. Security for your home is much the same as security for your PC. It comes in layers, and the more layers you have, the more secure you are. For the PC, my first layer is a router with SPI & NAT enabled. Second layer is software firewall and antivirus. Third layer is anti-malware and anti-PUPs. Fourth layer is keeping the PC completely shut down when I'm not there to watch it. Fifth layer is apps that monitor for network intrusions and changes to the registry, files, etc. I add layers as I become aware of them. Probably next on the agenda will be a couple proxies and VPNs. Do you need all that? It wouldn't hurt. Do you have to? Nope.


----------



## HipGnosis

Senex said:


> The answer is...whatever you want the answer to be. Is it a good idea to have good locks on your doors and windows, and keep them locked? Yes it is. Do you have to? Nope. Is it a good idea to have a burglar alarm? Yep. Do you have to? Nope. Is it a good idea to have a paper shredder? It is. Do you have to? You do not. Security for your home is much the same as security for your PC. It comes in layers, and the more layers you have, the more secure you are. For the PC, my first layer is a router with SPI & NAT enabled. Second layer is software firewall and antivirus. Third layer is anti-malware and anti-PUPs. Fourth layer is keeping the PC completely shut down when I'm not there to watch it. Fifth layer is apps that monitor for network intrusions and changes to the registry, files, etc. I add layers as I become aware of them. Probably next on the agenda will be a couple proxies and VPNs. Do you need all that? It wouldn't hurt. Do you have to? Nope.


 
But that doesn't answer the question the OP asked. (Do you leave your system on all the time, or...?)
I was in IT for 25 yrs.  I leave my computer (Windows 7) on.  The harddrive goes to sleep after 10 mins. The PC goes into sleep mode after 15 mins.   
This allows me to schedule updates at the early hours of the morning.
I do restart my computer monthly.   This is an established habit that could bare to be reviewed.
I turn off the PC and turn off the UPS when I'm leaving for more than 24 hrs.

HipG


----------



## Camper6

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm also ex-IT. Your answer is the correct one --- no answer. I would add that as far as fears of someone remotely getting at your machine, use anti-virus software. There are so many people who do not have anti-virus software, or do not update it regularly. We have Norton (and how good it is against other software is arguable), and we check for updates every time we get on the PC. Ditto for the Windows updates. We also do a quick scan of the machine multiple times a day. So, we're never more than a few hours away from updates, unless we're gone traveling at which time, the machine is not only turned off, but unplugged (in case of lightning storms).



I have had a computer for a very long time and can only remember one virus.

It was the ransom virus where your computer is locked and they are demanding money to release it.  But the antivirus program didn't pick it up.  I knew how to fix it but they made money off of it.  People paid them and of course they didn't release it anyway.

Now my computer is so old that I don't care if it gets attacked or not.  So I got rid of the antivirus program on it and I couldn't believe how fast that computer became.  Those antivirus programs must be hogging all the resources . I don't think the free ones are any good to begin with. 

Back to turning it off or on?  I don't think it makes a bit of difference one way or another.  I'll just keep plugging away with what I have always done.


----------



## Senex

HipGnosis said:


> But that doesn't answer the question the OP asked. (Do you leave your system on all the time, or...?)
> I was in IT for 25 yrs.  I leave my computer (Windows 7) on.  The harddrive goes to sleep after 10 mins. The PC goes into sleep mode after 15 mins.
> This allows me to schedule updates at the early hours of the morning.
> I do restart my computer monthly.   This is an established habit that could bare to be reviewed.
> I turn off the PC and turn off the UPS when I'm leaving for more than 24 hrs.
> 
> HipG



I answered the OP in post #35, while the one you quote was in reply to post #52. I believe somewhere I mentioned that turning off the PC (as in cutting power) was not for one who uses an email client, runs a website, or in your case schedules unattended updates. I stand by what I said before. Microsoft has infested all their OS versions with numerous backdoors via remote this and remote that, which allow blackhatters easy remote access into your PC. If you are at your PC and it starts acting wonky, you can easily deal with it...but if you are not around, then by the time you get back the damage is done, and if the vandal is clever enough, you may not discover it for weeks or months. Simply turning off your PC when you're not around to watch it ends any hope  even the best cracker has to mess with your PC. No power = no mischief.


----------



## Sunny

I put mine in sleep mode when I am not using it during the day. At night I shut it down.

But I've been wondering whether having to boot up each morning is wearing out my hard drive faster.  My kitchen has a fluorescent light on the ceiling. Recently, an electrician told me that turning it on and off all day uses more electricity and wears it out faster than just leaving it on all day, period.  I wonder if the same thing applies to computers?  (Not the electric bill, of course, but maybe I'm wearing it out faster by shutting down every night?)


----------



## Senex

Sunny said:


> I put mine in sleep mode when I am not using it during the day. At night I shut it down.
> 
> But I've been wondering whether having to boot up each morning is wearing out my hard drive faster.  My kitchen has a fluorescent light on the ceiling. Recently, an electrician told me that turning it on and off all day uses more electricity and wears it out faster than just leaving it on all day, period.  I wonder if the same thing applies to computers?  (Not the electric bill, of course, but maybe I'm wearing it out faster by shutting down every night?)



No idea about that. Is a PC more like an incandescent bulb or a fluorescent bulb? If its more like an incandescent bulb, then turning it off is the way to go. I kept close watch on the frequency my bulbs needed to be replaced, and when I started turning off lights upon leaving the room, my bulb life increased by two to two and a half weeks. If its more like a fluorescent bulb, you would know more about that than me. Landlord forced a fluorescent fixture on me for the kitchen. Don't recall how long it lasted, but I vividly recall falling off the ladder trying to replace the burned-out tube. When the landlord came to collect the next months rent, he made the mistake of asking me how I liked it. I told him exactly what I thought, showed him my swollen elbow, and mentioned he was lucky it was me, cause anyone else would of sued him. He had the fluorescent fixture replaced with an incandescent one within the week.

As for your hard drive, an SSD would fix any issue like that, assuming your PC can accommodate one, and assuming you do not need a large capacity drive.


----------



## Camper6

One more point.

The fan is more likely to fail because it rarely gets cleaned.

You are sucking dirt in.  But to clean it you have to open the case.

I can do that with my old tower. Laptops and tablets are a different ball game.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Canned air works great !


----------



## hollydolly

Camper6 said:


> One more point.
> 
> The fan is more likely to fail because it rarely gets cleaned.
> 
> You are sucking dirt in.  But to clean it you have to open the case.
> 
> I can do that with my old tower. Laptops and tablets are a different ball game.



When I had a PC the tower and dust was a constant problem, always having to clean the dust out of the tower regularly.. First time I saw it, I was horrified, I demanded to know where the dust was coming from given that I have a very clean house..lol.. but it was soon explained to me. Now having a Mac I don't have that problem, thank God!!


----------



## IKE

I've only had my new computer since Aug. of 2017 but after reading this thread this morning I figured that it was probably about time that I take the side cover off my desktop CPU and take a peek inside....it was filthy in there so I blew the the dust off everything with a can of compressed air and reinstalled the side cover.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> I've only had my new computer since Aug. of 2017 but after reading this thread this morning I figured that it was probably about time that I take the side cover off my desktop CPU and take a peek inside....it was filthy in there so I blew the the dust off everything with a can of compressed air and reinstalled the side cover.


I have used a vacuum with success..


----------



## IKE

Ken N Tx said:


> I have used a vacuum with success..



It looked like there was enough dirt in mine to plant peanuts and I seriously considered this.........


----------



## JaniceM

IKE said:


> I've only had my new computer since Aug. of 2017 but after reading this thread this morning I figured that it was probably about time that I take the side cover off my desktop CPU and take a peek inside....it was filthy in there so I blew the the dust off everything with a can of compressed air and reinstalled the side cover.



Can I contribute this info?:

A desktop PC I had a few years ago developed the habit of shutting itself off for no reason.  As I used canned air regularly, I didn't think there could be anything inside the computer.  However, when I took a close look at the internal fan (not sure what it's actually called), there was a rather thick layer of what looked like dirty cotton, and chunks of similar material on top of it.  I removed most of it with tweezers, then cleaned it the rest of the way with cotton swabs.  It never shut itself off again, continued to work great until a problem later developed with the start button.  So from my experiences, canned air is virtually useless.


----------



## Senex

Ken N Tx said:


> I have used a vacuum with success..



I use a vacuum cleaner also, but my PC tower never has much grim, which I credit to the enclosure I built for it. Basically a wood frame with noseeum netting stapled all around:
https://ripstopbytheroll.com/collections/noseeum-mesh
and I have a bed canopy over it:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Oasis-Round-Hoop-Sheer-Bed-Canopy/17644223
The netting has to be vacuumed frequently, and the canopy has to go to the washing machine about once a week, but I see that as a small price to keep my PC clean.


----------

